# Snapshots on my flowerhorn



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

Got this flowerhorn from Peter (Richmond) about a year ago, and just have a chance say: thanks Peter, I like the flowerhorn very much. Hope you all well.
And thanks Ed you told me how to raise him.
Here are some recent pics of my flowerhorn:


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

nice FH, big hump!! but the clour little lighter...


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

pisces said:


> nice FH, big hump!! but the clour little lighter...


Thanks pisces.
About the color, I like more reddish on his body, too.
So, I have been feeding him ChingMax Red, but reddish on the body only increase a bit. Maybe, because of his strain, KimHua, major color is blue.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

Some pics taken months ago, by Peter ( Surrey ), with a camera much better than mine:


----------



## Tony (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice fish .


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

Tony said:


> Nice fish .


Thanks Tony. I am happy you like him.


----------



## Tony (Apr 27, 2010)

[email protected]@ said:


> Thanks Tony. I am happy you like him.


I use to have more then 10 Flower horn at once but now I just don't have the time anymore.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

the flowerhorn looks happy. kok is coming back and looks awsome! if u want more pics taken i can come over anytime once agian to take them.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

cowis said:


> the flowerhorn looks happy. kok is coming back and looks awsome! if u want more pics taken i can come over anytime once agian to take them.


Sure, Peter.
2 weeks ago, the flowerhorn was not feeling good in my 108g tank. So, I heavily cycled a 33g tank for him with undergravel filter and an AC110. I found he likes the 33g tank more. The 108g tank is still in cycling now. After the flowerhorn comes back to his home tank, I will give you a buz, 
Thanks again


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

Tony said:


> I use to have more then 10 Flower horn at once but now I just don't have the time anymore.


Was playing with over 10 flowerhorns, wow, lots of fun, and lots of works, too,


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow !!!! You are doing an amazing job in nourishing this BEAUTY. I am so glad you still enjoy this beast. He can still grow more with proper feeding + regular water change. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

pics taken from today:


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Wow !!!! You are doing an amazing job in nourishing this BEAUTY. I am so glad you still enjoy this beast. He can still grow more with proper feeding + regular water change. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you Peter you have laid solid foundation on him, I mean you had been keeping him in a deep 50g tank when he was at his crucial developing stage of both hump and body forming.
After I picked up him from you, he missed you much and ate nothing, until 3 entire day passed and had made some small bites on bloodworms......
He is at his 10'' of length, oh yeh, you are right, I need to do water change more often, to let him grow to his maxium potential size. I am still learning on how to give him combined food combo, pellets, shrimp, beef heart, etc.
Been waiting for more of your 210g tank's pics, and pics of other tanks, too,


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

cowis said:


> pics taken from today:
> ......


Thanks Peter, you drove all the way here and helped again to take much better pics which I am not able to do with my vintage digital camera......
Hope to see some of your new release, too,


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

no worries always happy to take pics of nice fish! the new guy is a lil small still for pics but they will come soon.


----------

